# Tractor or skid steer



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys I need some input what do you think is better for snow a skid steer or a tractor loader (kubota/kioti)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Skid.....But depends upon your accounts and travel distance


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Some more background on the types of accounts would help you to get more answers.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sorry I should of I do condo complexes I would be using it for moving snow piles and maybe one day put a push box on it


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

exclusive;1823938 said:


> I'm sorry I should of I do condo complexes I would be using it for moving snow piles and maybe one day put a push box on it


Skid with a Kage, starting day one!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

SKID!! Once you plow with a properly set up skid you will be in love.. In a tight appartment complex a large skid can replace 3 trucks. Get a large frame machine (bobcat s250-s300 or s650-s750) and a 10 foot cage/snowwolfe system or a mid frame machine (s205 or s590) with a 8 foot system.. I am a bobcat guy, can help it lol
make sure to get a 2 speed with a heater and good tires. Dont need snow tires to start but make sure you have good tread.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a slightly biased opinion. A skid steer with a 6-1o extendable snow plow. This way you get into tight places and when the snowfall changes from light to heavy you can change the size of the plow. Or go with the reversible model to add the back dragging option.

http://www.cotech.ca/produits/gratte-extensible-couteau-fixe/ext6-10


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Definitely SKID


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Bet that's not cheap


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have both I started out with a Tractor yes I have a farm plus we was doing big I mean big seeding jobs So the tractor was thing to have for winter and summer 

But if I was just getting in to snow for the first time It would be a Skid, After running one last year in a complex its the thing to have 
I have 3 condo's complex's and I always used a tractor and last year first time I used the skid Now I know A skid is a must thing to have 
First time used at my biggest complex the owner wanted to know if the skid was going be the rig there on every snow
I was going add a 2nd skid this year but I bought another truck instead


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Why not a tractor/blower?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

He said he wants to use it to move snow piles.. a skid moves piles so much faster than a far tractor.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1830891 said:


> He said he wants to use it to move snow piles.. a skid moves piles so much faster than a far tractor.


Oh, i thought guys were replying with comments and thoughts on how skids worked with a Kage and so on for plowing. 
Side note.... tractor with blower = no piles.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

In response to the comment about the price of the hydraulic 6-10 pusher, it's about $6k plus freight. For a 1400 pound plow I thinks that's pretty fair.


----------

